# DIY Livery wanted Somerset/Devon/Cornwall/wiltshire



## Javelin (26 January 2022)

Hi,

I’ve just relocated back to the UK with my mare and whilst she currently has somewhere to live, I need to move her as the yard isn’t suiting either of us.  I am after somewhere (anyway as I remote work so relocating again isn’t an issue) which will allow her to have daily turnout all year round.

Does anyone know of anywhere please?  I’m currently living in Airbnbs which are ok but I need to find somewhere permanent (and cheaper) soon

thanks


----------



## Zoeypxo (19 March 2022)

DIY or full?


----------



## Javelin (19 March 2022)

DIY


----------



## dixie (19 March 2022)

That’sa huge area. 
I think you need to be more specific as to where you want to live and then look locally for livery.


----------



## dorsetladette (14 April 2022)

have a look on NFED

https://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/clas...ables,+Fields,+Livery+Offered&results_format=

Sometimes you get wilts and Somerset liveries advertised. Good luck finding somewhere


----------

